# HELP! My dog attacked me



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi all, 

I rescued a 1.5-2 yr old, 80 lb male GSD last week. He had been chained to a post and used as a guard dog, then kept in a kennel once rescued, so therefore had zero socialization.

I wanted to take him from the rescue and do the work to train him. The first 3-4 days were insane because he was nervous and I was learning "how to be" around him. I've done a ton of reading and have had long conversations with several trainers. Point being, I'm committed to doing the work.

However, over the last 3 nights he has been challenging me for the leash while out on our evening walks specifically. It got progressively worse, until the point when tonight he was biting me as hard as he could without breaking skin (for the most part), but my left forearm is cut and both forearms swollen from being chomped on. He was also growling and alternately biting at my jacket sleeves, stomach and groin. It was intense.

For my part, I didn't play tug-of-war with the leash, but I also wasn't going to let it go. I brought my arms into my body, sat down on a ledge and closed my legs. He continued on growling and biting at my hands and arms for the longest time like he was possessed. He eventually stopped and then we walked, but he started the same thing all over again 2 blocks down the street.

I don't think I'm doing anything to incite this and he seems to snap randomly. Help??


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If any or all of those "trainers" didn't tell you to just let him be for 2 - 12 weeks, I personally would look for training elsewhere!

That being said, give your dog time to learn and get comfortable with not only his new surroundings, but you and your mannerisms too! It takes a little time!

Once he's acclimated to that, and you've established some kind of dialogue - you did do that right? - you can start some easy training. 

I can't emphasize this enough, dogs are best taught what to do, not what not to do! Training is proactive, not reactive!!! 

So teach him in a quiet setting first, then outside, then with more distractions. See what I'm saying? He's a puppy. Help him "become" the dog you want to see some day!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I just reread what I wrote and I want to add, hire a trainer to help you! The whole when to reward and when to correct, and what does that mean, is not very clear if you haven't ever done it. A trainer can help immensely in these areas, so yeah, highly recommended! Good Luck!!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> If any or all of those "trainers" didn't tell you to just let him be for 2 - 12 weeks, I personally would look for training elsewhere!
> 
> That being said, give your dog time to learn and get comfortable with not only his new surroundings, but you and your mannerisms too! It takes a little time!
> 
> ...


Puppy?
He's "1.5-2 years old"!

"He had been chained to a post and used as a guard dog, then kept in a kennel once rescued, so therefore had zero socialization."

What qualifications do you have to rescue a challenging case like this? What steps did the rescue take to qualify you?

This could be a tough case for a seasoned handler and GSD owner. You're trying to change a fully grown dog whose job has been to guard, growl, bark and be prepared to bite, into a family dog where aggression and biting are almost never acceptable.

Agree with Tim, you need a trainer and a specialized one at that.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree you need a trainer to see what’s going on and give you in person help.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Also, I know you were trying to not ramp him up further but sitting down at eye level to a dog that's biting you is probably not the wisest move....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What exercise is this dog getting?
What is an average day like?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What is your previous experience with the breed and with a dog like that? Why did the rescue hand the dog over to you without doing any kind of training or socialization? If the dog was kept in a kennel, did he have any handling at all? Did they evaluated the dog and you for compatibility? I’m very disappointed to hear a rescue group would be so irresponsible. I’m guessing this dog did not come from a reputable GSD rescue. Personally, having adopted an older (non puppy) aggressive, fearful and neglected German Shepherd, I would never do it again and that dog loved us.


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all...I appreciate the replies. I'm going to address some of the things that were said, all in one post. Hopefully I can get some further advice.

I wanna emphasize that, outside of these incidents, we've bonded really well and I haven't given him any overt reason to be aggressive toward me. Nothing physical, no yelling. In the meantime, I've been altering behavior patterns to project being in charge. And, no I don't have any qualifications to speak of. I've had a dog before, but nothing like this. 

The rescue had a couple people seasoned in GSDs that would come by to walk him 2-3x a week, which was as much as they could. I filled out a rather lengthy application for him and then went on a walk with him and one of the people I just mentioned. I'm a pretty large, active guy and would range 'dominant' on the human spectrum, so they thought we would be compatible, and for the most part he listens to me. I've gotten him to stop being mouthy and jumping when he's trying to play. I've also gotten him to stop barking in the house whenever neighbors pass by our 1st floor window. I thought these things were at least some evidence of progress that he was listening and felt comfortable with me protecting the home.

@WNGD - I realize getting eye to eye isn't recommended, but I had to protect all my "soft areas" at that point because he was alternating biting between the hands/arms/leash and other vitals. Also, from what I've read, GSDs are not considered to be fully adult until 3 or 4. Is that not right? I realize I missed important early months with him, but thought he could still be trained.

@Sunflowers - I live in CA and the weather's nice, so we're out 3-4x/day on 20-40 minute walks apiece. Otherwise we're indoors in my 1BR apt. How much of this could be a function of not enough exercise, or not having a job to do? I bought plenty of toys and chew things, have been giving him high value/meat treats to reward good behaviors and give him Kongs full of peanut butter and other special treats at home to bond. I just bought a doggie backpack to see if providing that sense of purpose helps?

Basically, I'm new to this, and the dog has a good temperament outside of these episodes. But, I'd be lying if I said they haven't been alarming. I went into this with good intentions and want to have a good life with him. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It can be a giant function.
These dogs need at least 45 minutes of hard exercise every day, running around at full speed until their tongue hangs to the side and they are very tired. A stroll, which is what a walk is for these dogs, won’t cut it. 
Buy a 100 foot lead, clip it on him, find a park that is isolated where you can throw a ball and play hard fetch until he’s tired.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I've adopted a lot of adult dogs, not all of them have been GSD's, only one, but you have to let them just relax, and get use to the routine for a few weeks. They are stressed enough, with the new environment, new people, etc............ Like Sunflowers suggested, get a long line, and take him to an isolated park where you can throw a ball, etc......... The 'formal' training can come later. Good luck!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The title should be something like "HELP, rescue dog attacking me"
This is not a pup. 
The"rescue" pawned him off to you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You know… If it were an attack you would have needed to go to the emergency room.
I’m beginning to think this is a dog who is frustrated because he does not have anywhere to expend his energy. Hans used to do that when he was a pup, lunging and jumping and gatoring.
Since this dog has been chained and not trained, he still does what a young dog will do to initiate play, which is not appropriate with a human but he doesn’t know that, because no one ever taught him.
Of course without actually seeing it, I could be wrong, but I have a hunch that is what it is.
I would eliminate formal walks for now, get the long lead and find a place or you can let him run like a lunatic. Maybe walk a little bit on a regular leash to cool him down. 
I would also hand feed. I’m sure when @David Winners gets to see this post he can add a lot more advice, but what he told me is that most behavioral problems are solved by exercising dogs to the point they are tired, which meets their needs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Sunflowers that's what I was thinking too.It sounds like rough play like is seen between two dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

GSD may not be fully brain developed and/or physically filled out until 3 (most would say 18-24 months) but what you have is still a fully grown GSD. And although it can be done, a 1 bedroom apartment is never ideal for these dogs at the best of times. In my opinion, a dog like that should never have gone to a novice owner and not one that didn't have a larger home with a fenced yard.

Kudos to you for wanting to "rescue" a dog but from a neglected/guard dog scenario is an entirely different situation. Most people even who own them have never seen a GSD attack with purpose and I assure you that he was being very rough/aggressive with you but it wasn't an "attack" by an 80 pound male GSD or you wouldn't be standing afterwards. Good on you for keeping your head. And again, it can be done but the "rescue" let you start in a big hole.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

elias2341 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I rescued a 1.5-2 yr old, 80 lb male GSD last week. He had been chained to a post and used as a guard dog, then kept in a kennel once rescued, so therefore had zero socialization.
> 
> ...


Here is my suggestion, but of course take with a grain of salt because I have never actually met your dog, I am not a professional dog trainer... but I have had experience with rescue dogs. 

So the last dog I had, she was a horribly abused rescue who had been locked in a small yard. I did NOT try to get her to do a leashed walk with me for several weeks after I got her. Instead, I took her to safe (fenced) places where I could let her run off leash. The first time she was frenetic and it took me forever to get her to come back to me even though she seemed bonded to me. However, once she realized I was not trying to constrain her and I would give her a chance each day to explore and sniff things and run and play - she started to calm down and come when I called her. Then I got a leash and started taking her on short walks. Over time we increased the duration of the walks but she still got off leash time every day in a safe space.

Do you have a fenced in yard where you and the dog can play together with him off leash? Now, since he was basically not socialized he may have no idea how to play. But if you could teach him to chase a ball, play keep-away and tug, play with a flirt pole, etc., then that is a great way to interact together and use up some of his energy. One way to teach him to fetch is to get a dog with a hole in it and stick a cheese stick in the hole or another treat. Then throw it, he will be delighted to go catch it. Only do it a couple of times to start with, gradually build up. 

With my current dog, (also a rescue, also stuck in a yard his entire life - but he was only 6 months when I got him) - he had no idea what a ball was. So at first he would only chase it a couple of times. Now, he adores fetching a ball and will do it over and over for 20-30 minutes, at which point he lies panting at my feet exhausted. But it took time to get to that point. 

So, anyway, with your dog... 

I would go out in the backyard and play with him for 30-40 minutes before taking him for a walk. You can intersperse play with short training sessions or incorporate some sniff work. Basically make the play time with you an incredibly fun experience for him, something he looks forward to every day and which uses up a lot of his energy.

After you guys are done playing and he is worn out, take him out for a walk. Keep a few treats and if he walks properly, praise him and give him a treat. Let him take breaks to sniff things, let him enjoy the walk. The first time he misbehaves on the walk, turn around and bring him back home. Walk is over. He is a smart dog, he will figure out that if he wants to have an enjoyable walk he can't misbehave. If he does behave, however, make sure that you patiently let him sniff some of the things he wants, don't rush him. He was stuck in a yard most of his life, let him enjoy exploring the world as much as you can. 

One thing to be aware of BTW - in wolf packs the alpha seldom fights with the other wolves. The alpha is secure in his position. When I am with my dog, I try to project calm. If he misbehaves, I don't escalate the situation or get aggressive, but I do act assertive. I have the power to give or deny him what he wants. I am secure in that power and make sure he knows it. If he misbehaves, he faces the immediate consequence of losing something he values. If he behaves, I am generous and give him lots of wonderful things.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Not a pup. A full grown dog with issues. You need a trainer and the rescue should not be let off the hook on this one.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's an app you may find useful. You rent safe and private spaces you can play with your dog. 
Sniffspot is a simple app for finding and renting spots - dog parks and off leash areas hosted by locals.










Private Dog Park Rentals - safe exercise and training for your dog | Sniffspot


Sniffspot is designed for safe exercise and training in the safety of a private dog park. The best experiences and fun for you and your dog



www.sniffspot.com


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you all! 

Been in touch with more specialized trainers today. I'm going to buy the long lede and let him run himself out. Thanks for the app reco.

I realize this wasn't an attack attack, because I know how strong he is. However, he wasn't just being mouthy and I don't think it was rough play. There was no front leg stamping, no rolling on his back or anything like that. I've been with him when he's done that stuff. This was more targeted. He was rigid, biting me everywhere and hellbent on getting the leash away.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, GSDs are rough. It was gatoring. He was being a jerk. Buy a tug and play tug with him. You have a lot of work to do if you are an apartment dweller with a GSD.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shefali said:


> One way to teach him to fetch is to *get a dog with a hole in it and stick a cheese stick in the hole* or another treat. Then throw it, he will be delighted to go catch it. Only do it a couple of times to start with, gradually build up.


How big a dog do you get, how did it get a hole in it, how does it react when you stick cheese in it and how far can you throw a dog? Sticking cheese in a dog's hole is a good way to get bitten


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, GSDs are rough. It was gatoring. He was being a jerk. Buy a tug and play tug with him. You have a lot of work to do if you are an apartment dweller with a GSD.


No not gatoring imo
-2 year old 80 pound abused male used as a guard dog with no socialization. There was intent, just not to kill you. The message was he doesn't see you as his trusted owner yet. You're just some guy that took him from the people who took him from where he lived. Gonna take time and patience...and a cup, get a cup


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

WNGD said:


> How big a dog do you get, how did it get a hole in it, how does it react when you stick cheese in it and how far can you throw a dog? Sticking cheese in a dog's hole is a good way to get bitten


OMG, can you say massive typo????

LOL, what I MEANT to say (and garbled so badly) - get a BALL with a hole in it, and stick a cheese stick in the hole... that is how I got my boy to start chasing balls.

He was 6 months old when I got him and had never had any toys...  Now he loves to play fetch!

Anyway, glad you got a laugh out of my bad typing!!!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shefali said:


> OMG, can you say massive typo????
> 
> LOL, what I MEANT to say (and garbled so badly) - get a BALL with a hole in it, and stick a cheese stick in the hole... that is how I got my boy to start chasing balls.
> 
> ...


It's good when we can laugh at ourselves....but better when we can laugh at someone else!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Shefali you win best/funniest post of 2021 so far!Love it! 😂 😂😂


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Hahahah, I'm laughing so hard tears are running down my legs!


----------



## G81 (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you have experience with this breed?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

German Shepherds are puppies until they are 2. Then they are young adults, that could still make some stupid mistakes. However, this is not normal behavior. This is probably why the dog was dumped in the first place. If you want a great pet, I would return this guy and look elsewhere. We can't necessarily save them all. Can you fix this dog? Maybe. Maybe not. He sounds like a serious liability and certainly a project. Another dog might be being put down just for lack of space. This dog can get better or worse. Usually they are shell shocked at first and then within a month or so, the behaviors that probably got them dropped originally start popping out. This dog is already showing troubling behavior. It is hard to give him back if you think they will euthanize him, but this dog sounds like he is out of your league. I would hate to see him bite someone badly which you would then be liable for.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

My wife & I have rescued dogs over the last 30 years & there is always a period of time (varies from dog to dog) needed for them to feel comfortable in their new home & with new people. This adjustment period is especially important for a dog that has been mistreated & goes double for a mistreated dog with the temperament of an adult GSD. 
It took my GSD several months to finally accept me as the leader of the pack & brought him home when he was 8-weeks old! To date he still doesn't accept my wife as his boss.
I would not take this dog to any trainer right now. Training requires corrective & disciplinary action and this poor animal is probably not ready to relax & work for another stranger that he knows even less than he knows you. I think that will make him worse. 
Give him as much affection as you can & try to understand what goes through the mind of a dog that has been treated for most of his life like an appliance. If you are patient & gentle but firm I believe he'll bond with you, lose his fear & afterwards things will work out fine. 
Good luck to both of you


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

If you don't think you can handle this dog but would like for him to have a chance, there are German Shepherd rescue organizations out there that can take him. Just be honest with them about the issues this dog has.


----------



## Zeemanmp (Feb 8, 2016)

elias2341 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I rescued a 1.5-2 yr old, 80 lb male GSD last week. He had been chained to a post and used as a guard dog, then kept in a kennel once rescued, so therefore had zero socialization.
> 
> ...


Several replies mentioned exercise which is definitely important ( a tired dog is a good dog?) I find that taking them running while I’m on a bike gets them pretty good exercise.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok key words here that folks seem to be missing "LAST WEEK" --- OP has had this dog one week. Time for folks to pull out the 2+ week shut down routine for this duo. ... I'm gonna take my own dogs out now so someone please step up with a longer explanation of "shut down" ...


----------



## elias2341 (Jan 18, 2021)

Closing the loop here! Thanks for all the input. 6 weeks in and he's totally sweet with me. 

I had a come to Jesus call with the guy at the rescue when I couldn't take the pain anymore. Basically saying that I can intellectualize that it's not his fault, but the situation was too painful to sustain. He offered to pay for a good training collar, static not shock. I got it, and zapped him once when he came at me like that again and he's never tried it since. I don't use it at all now. 

It was only after that that I realized why the guy offered to pay for the collar (so Zak wouldn't be put down). I love this dog so much and he is the man! He's been around all manner of dogs and people since and he's been fine. The gatoring was really painful and I have the scars for stories, I guess.

I'm glad he's with me and not dead. I've also learned that the dog ownership world is political, just like everything else. Everyone's got an opinion. I appreciate all of the constructive recommendations.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the feedback / update. If you want to hear about some of the politics of dog training and ways to deal, try listening to The Canine Paradigm podcasts. Those guys are from Australia (who have even weirder dog politics than the U.S.) and seem to be very decent guys. And you can get good training tips as well.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome news.
Now just tire him out regularly and keep training him.

Here's to you giving him a good life!


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> It can be a giant function.
> These dogs need at least 45 minutes of hard exercise every day, running around at full speed until their tongue hangs to the side and they are very tired. A stroll, which is what a walk is for these dogs, won’t cut it.
> Buy a 100 foot lead, clip it on him, find a park that is isolated where you can throw a ball and play hard fetch until he’s tired.


Apologies if this sounds stupid, but doesn't dog get tripped up in such a long lead? Or is it retractible? In principle, I just love the idea of being able to play fetch while knowing she is still under my control.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

to the OP - thanks for the update. This is so encouraging. 
For "politics" in dogs.... Well, there's the saying "The only thing two trainers/handlers agree on is that the third one is doing it wrong." 

Re Cigar - solo dogs don't seem to get tangled in the long line but the handler might. Retractable leads --- ick. Use for walking young puppies then put away until the next pup.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have used a 30 ft line and I get much more tangled than the dog does. If the dog gets tangled just step on the end of the line and command a down (if you can enforce it) and calmly walk to the dog and untangle. I admit that sounds easy but tough when the dog starts jumping around trying to entice you to play. 

I got a pretty good rope burn from the 30 ft leash as I let it slide around my ankle last spring. Wear clothing that protects your ankles.


----------

